# Fishing Spots



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

Does anyone know any good bass fishing spots i can use a 12 foot jon boat and a trolling motor to fish any launches u recommend or any good public lakes that are good for bass fishing until i get my 10 hp then i will be on escambia river everyday ... i have only fished ponds for bass and saltwater my whole life so i dont know alot of spots


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

load it up and go to bear, hurricane, or karrick and take an extra battery and have fun


----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

becks lake on escambia.a lot of days i never crank the motor


----------



## Schmidty (Oct 12, 2011)

Lake jackson in florala


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

cain said:


> becks lake on escambia.a lot of days i never crank the motor


 
took it to becks lake and didnt catch a dang thing in 4 hours threw everythin in the tackle bag and worked everything 20 different ways with my buddy and another guy said he didnt catch anythin out there the same day i was out there but the water was real muddy cause the day before it rained but ill try it out again


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

seminole boat ramp on styx/perdido. i lived there for a few months and never had a gas motor. just a 14foot jon with a 30 pound thrust hand control. catch bass all the time out there


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

gonna try bear lake sunday


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Hurricane is a much better bet. Larger with more cover. Great this time of year.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

jims fish camp .hy 90


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

GatorBane said:


> Hurricane is a much better bet. Larger with more cover. Great this time of year.


I have always had better luck at Hurricane Lake (compared to Bear or Karick)... and in my case since I am coming from Niceville they are much closer than the Pcola spots.

I have also heard of decent bass fishing, and really good perch fishing at Lake Stone in north Escambia county.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

also becks has some decent crappie spots....just gotta find which one they are hanging out at


----------

